
A long post from a startup CEO on the edge of existence - crazyceo
https://medium.com/@crazystartupceo3/a-long-post-from-a-startup-ceo-on-the-edge-of-existence-dc5f02438faa#.8fd73vkws
======
humbleMouse
So you got denied for a loan by the bank, told the lady at the bank how to do
her job, then posted a sob story with no description of your actual business
problems on hackernews?

Boring. _Hits Gong_ NEXT

~~~
crazyceo
correct!

OR: I posted a sob story about the mental challenge about running a company.

~~~
humbleMouse
I would enjoy reading more about the actual problems you are facing with your
business. To me this just read like the rambling thoughts of a sad unmotivated
person on a monday afternoon.

